# Alternative to Eircom



## polo1 (27 Jul 2012)

So I have been a loyal Eircom customer for about 20 years and have never been more than a couple of weeks late paying a bill... 
Anyway in the last couple of months due to some personal stuff and travelling alot for work I have been paying a bills about 2-3 weeks later than planned. This last month I knew I was late but didnt know how much it was so just paid 150 (instead of 198) so I was 48 euro outstanding!

Bingo last week they cut my broadband and phone saying that I am continuously in default. I got no curtousy phone call to say it was going to happen and didnt receive a letter until after it happened. I am really annoyed with them but you might as well talk to the wall!
Now they want 20 euro for reconnection and over my dead body will I pay them it. - Sorry for rant 

I am now wondering what options I have. I live in Dublin but fairly rural so are my options limited?  Would need broadband - not really bothered about phone line if I am honest even though its good sometimes cause of the signal on the mobile.

Any suggestion on what my options could be would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Leo (27 Jul 2012)

I might be mistaken, but you may need to have an active line to switch to another fixed line provider. 

If your mobile signal is patchy, then mobile broadband may not be an option. Do you know anyone who currently uses mobile broadband to try it out there to see if it is viable?


----------



## suzie (27 Jul 2012)

Any use?
[broken link removed]


----------



## Spear (27 Jul 2012)

It was in the Times today that Sky might enter the Irish market for voice/broadband by the end of the year. Might be worth the wait.


----------



## alexandra123 (27 Jul 2012)

Why dont you try UPC or UTV . They are cheaper than Eircom. With UPC you dont need a phone line for BB as it goes through the spare TV line.

UTV charge 37 euro a month for BB only and that includes line rental charge.


----------



## MB05 (28 Jul 2012)

polo1, that bill sounds huge. Are you not on a bundled package? If you are that heavy a user of the phone I'd look into an unlimited pack with whatever provider you choose.

As some of the others said you have to have an eircom line to switch to some of the other providers as they piggybank on eircom's network.

Vodafone and UPC are eircom's two main rivals. 

If you can get UPC tv in your area they may be able to provide phone and broadband too. They may be the only one's that can provide the service without active an eircom line other than mobile broadband.

If you do have to go back to them make sure you bundle your pack and have the last laugh. Their ultimate pack (24mb broadband, line rental and unlimited local & national calls with 30 mins free mobile calls) is €60 a month, €55 for the first 6 months according to the website so you could easily bring your bill down. Use someone like 13434.ie for international calls and either add a mobile bolt on from eircom or use your mobile for mobile calls. 

Their €20 demand for reconnection will be wiped out in the first bill.

Then switch if you like. Once you have the line reinstated you can pick and choose.


----------

